# Kong Cloud



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anyone used one instead of a cone? How long did yours last? Mine lasted 3 days so it was probably worth it  That is 3 days longer than I thought is would last.

I did have to do some McGyvering with some chewing gum, string and elecrical tape on day two, held pretty well, but on day three she made sure it couldn't be fixed LOL:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

use a wire basket muzzle works better than anything and dog can still search well and drink water


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> use a wire basket muzzle works better than anything and dog can still search well and drink water


Now you tell me LOL. You have them sleep in it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Now you tell me LOL. You have them sleep in it?


 
Hell it's alot better than that cone or whatever around the neck and doesn't bother them going in and out of things or running around the house. Yes everything especially un supervised. Can you get one up where your at? Need one PM Me?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Aww, Jennifer, she looks so pissed. :wink:



Jody Butler said:


> use a wire basket muzzle works better than anything and dog can still search well and drink water


I like Jafco muzzles for this too, but the problem with any muzzle or even some regular e-collars is that some dogs learn can scrape at the area with it. Had a husky foster after his neuter do this with both a basket muzzle AND a plastic e-collar. Ended up getting infected, that little turkey...and sometimes you have to just go with a regular e-collar. I have had fairly good luck with the Comfy Cone. Had a client once who would not put an e-collar on her cat that just got spayed because it was "cruel," even after the incision site later dehisced from the cat obsessively licking it. Luckily the other layers of the closure stayed together or kitty would have been dragging around her intestines. Lovely. #-o


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> Hell it's alot better than that cone or whatever around the neck and doesn't bother them going in and out of things or running around the house. Yes everything especially un supervised. Can you get one up where your at? Need one PM Me?


I think I am over the need for it. As you eluded to, I got this thingy because she couldn't even fit into her dog house with a cone on,,he he.

I have a cheap plastic basket muzzle but I am quite sure she would/could take it off unsupervised. I should have a better one on hand for such occasions. I have been looking at some on line and such.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

How long of a flight was it? I use those pillow things too, but they don't piss me off as much as they did that dog....


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Dave Colborn said:


> How long of a flight was it? I use those pillow things too, but they don't piss me off as much as they did that dog....


I was originally thinking I could reuse it as a travel pillow on my upcoming flight back east. Once I had wiped all the fleas off of it of course. 

Now I am going to have to roll up my sweatshirt, wrap it around my neck and hope I don't end up falling asleep and drooling on the weird dude that will inevitably be sitting next to me


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I was originally thinking I could reuse it as a travel pillow on my upcoming flight back east. Once I had wiped all the fleas off of it of course.
> 
> Now I am going to have to roll up my sweatshirt, wrap it around my neck and hope I don't end up falling asleep and drooling on the weird dude that will inevitably be sitting next to me



ha ha. Love it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I was originally thinking I could reuse it as a travel pillow on my upcoming flight back east.


Hey Jennifer

The Cloud pillow looks like it would work better as a hemorrhoid
pillow 
I'm not sure they make them anymore, haven't seen one advertised or in the stores for years


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Jennifer
> 
> The Cloud pillow looks like it would work better as a hemorrhoid
> pillow
> I'm not sure they make them anymore, haven't seen one advertised or in the stores for years


I didn't really need to know you have hemorrhoids, but I guess I will take your word on the pillow.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

she looks happy.


----------



## Brian Dascalu (Aug 7, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Jennifer
> 
> The Cloud pillow looks like it would work better as a hemorrhoid
> pillow
> I'm not sure they make them anymore, haven't seen one advertised or in the stores for years


You can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Cloud--C...1JGG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313348079&sr=8-1


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Never used one, but have heard from others that did that they work well. I second the wire basket muzzle though, properly fitted the dog can basically live it if needed, even drinking water, although I remove it for meal time. 

If you have to use a cone, I like the old ones that you can't see through, the material is a lot more durable, bends instead of breaking. The newer clear ones they make so the dogs can see through, my dogs shatter the first time they run into something with it on. 

Muzzle and that pillow might work if the dog is trying to rub the muzzle on the injured area.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I didn't really need to know you have hemorrhoids, but I guess I will take your word on the pillow.


I don't, never have. I wish you Canadians understood English a little better eh ;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Dascalu said:


> You can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Cloud--C...1JGG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313348079&sr=8-1


Hey Brian

I was talking about, I hadn't seen hemi cushions advertised lately.
The decoy in the blind in my avatar is the Kong trainer/behaviorist.
We trained at the same Schutzhund club way back. I drive up to Golden every couple of months and we do lunch and I get a box of the latest Kong toys to "test"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Doubtful if a PSD would be able to wear one of those. Looks way to much like a doughnut/power ring.8-[ :-# :twisted: :-\"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Doubtful if a PSD would be able to wear one of those. Looks way to much like a doughnut/power ring.8-[ :-# :twisted: :-\"


Bob,

Wouldn't that be a problem for the handler not the dog?


----------

